# smoked turkey



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

What can I do with smoked turkey after it's been heated? I have about 40 lbs left after a reception and heating it again to serve as is would be a bit to dry. It has a very strong smiked flavor. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I hope you cooled it down fast, and are keeping it well-chilled. Anyway, assuming it's okay, how about as an ingredient in gumbo? Or chopped fine, mixed with cooked grits, and formed into loaves to slice into a sort of scrapple? Just be sure it's safe!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Smoked turkey white chili.....navy beans, cannelli beans, garbonzo beans, chili powder, cumin, chilis, onions, garlic, oregano, "Turkey" chicken stock and barley....great rib sticker chili.


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hello,
How about smoked turkey quesadilla's with bacon, mushrooms, green chiles and cheese, or salads (Chef or smoked turkey caesar), Enchilada's. Pannini, Grilled Turkey, Pepperjack and avacado Monte Cristo?
Just a few suggestions.:chef:


----------

